

Show HN: Event Horizon – CQRS/ES Toolkit for Go - maxpersson
https://github.com/looplab/eventhorizon

======
bshimmin
For those not familiar with that particular combination of letters, this FAQ
is quite demystifying: [http://cqrs.nu/Faq](http://cqrs.nu/Faq)

~~~
maxpersson
Thanks for adding the link, it is quite a letter combination. :)

------
maxpersson
The toolkit is gaining some attention, thanks guys!

------
treve
Judging from the name, one can only assume that this toolkit emits events that
are never able to make it to an observer.

~~~
maxpersson
That would be disastrous. I hope the opposite happens, otherwise file an
issue!

